# Question of the week: What’s the best car movie of all time?



## CarParts.com (8 mo ago)

From Bullitt to the latest Fast and Furious film, many car movies (some of which are better than others) have been made over the years. Which one is your all-time favorite?


----------



## tscozz61 (Dec 25, 2021)

American Grafitti


----------



## Bahnburner (Mar 8, 2020)

The problem is that movies that feature cars as the top star are usually not great movies. Having said that, my favorite is 1971's Vanishing Point.


----------



## Escanor (5 mo ago)

Gone in 60 seconds!! If you don't agree you need a role model


----------



## billr99 (Apr 16, 2019)

LeMans.


----------



## Rsavory (Jul 13, 2005)

The Love Bug


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

My long time favourite would be The Gumball Rally (1976), but Burt Reynolds made many cool ones also.

Out of F&F first part was best, when it was still young people street racing, not millionaires doing secret agent shit.

Car movie doesn't need to be good as movie, it's more about enjoyment of seeing cool (rare?) car in action.


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

By the time I was twenty I had pretty much outgrown chase films. Not technically a chase film, Two Lane Blacktop is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bill85208 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dust to Glory 2


----------



## ctcarbonari (Sep 20, 2021)

+1 to Herbie the Love Bug (I had forgotten about that classic)

Smokey & The Bandit left the strongest “car” impression upon me as a child.

The movie that most accurate reflects my personality change and obsessiveness as a first time BMW Owner would have to be Stephen King’s Christine.


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

"Crazy Larry, Dirty Mary" I also liked, just wishing Charger didn't get first damaged and then destroyed.
Blue Impala served well in the beginning.

I would be Mopar man, if Finland and EU weren't so tight on taxes and fuel prizes. Grandfather always had Dodge. 

With 6-cylinder turbo diesel BMW, I'm still on the edge, if can pay everything or not. Just wouldn't want to give up yet.. I can handle strong RWD with manual transmission. Am I last dinosaur?


----------



## iusevpn (5 mo ago)

It is Tokyo Drift. Watch it on Amazon Prime Video Mod APK


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

Initial-D if you want drifting movie.


----------



## karzrus (Jun 4, 2008)

Smoky and the Bandit


----------



## NHRef (Jul 29, 2021)

The Italian Job (with Michael Caine or Charlize Theron, your pick)


----------



## Z4530i (Feb 22, 2009)

Grand Prix, with James Garner


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

Grand Prix
Real cars, real drivers. Garner was good enough to do his own driving


----------



## Louen` (Nov 3, 2014)

Z4530i said:


> Grand Prix, with James Garner





CarParts.com said:


> View attachment 1067363
> 
> 
> 
> From Bullitt to the latest Fast and Furious film, many car movies (some of which are better than others) have been made over the years. Which one is your all-time favorite?


Bullitt, I lived in San Francisco for 13 years from 1972 to 1985. Loved seeing the old cars in all the scenes around the streets.


----------



## seanhite (Jan 14, 2017)

Damn it, somebody beat me to Vanishing Point.

Without question the best car movie IMO.

Fantastic drive-in flick for the youngins too. The finest finale I've ever watch on the big screen and there were many.

Gosh do I have fond memories of my days at the drive-in, but I digress.


----------



## dsteury (Sep 19, 2014)

To Live and Die in LA


----------

